# dairy free ice cream



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

this is a recipe for dairy-free ice cream which I can tolerate and is yummy you can add any filling I sometimes have honeycomb or nougat just crumble it in before you freeze but is also nice without filling - dont know if you get Orly Whip or what its called over there but any non-dairy creamer will do look in the kosher section of your supermarket and make sure it says Parev - its also an idiot proof recipe. EnjoyIngredients:2 sachets (I box) orly whip or insta whip3 eggsï¿½ cup sugar1 tsp vanilla essenceBeat orly whip, egg yolks, sugar until frothing and double in bulk add vanilla essence - Beat again - Beat egg whites till stiff - With a wooden spoon fold egg whites into mixture - Freeze


----------

